# Meet Clark! Finally home!



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Picked up my baby today, and he is just too perfect!
[attachment=0:wbin248g]DSC_5233.jpg[/attachment:wbin248g]
Incredibly sweet & friendly, and that's all I can ask for!
He's also gorgeous.
A tad smelly, but that shall be remedied tomorrow with a bath.

Tossed names around for about 4 hours in the car, and Clark just stood out as the best!

More photos tomorrow! I want to track his growth 
So excited to finally have my hoglet!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

He's precious, congrats!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Awe! So cute! Congrats.  I'm excited to see more pictures of him.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks 
He's such a scrappy little thing, I can't wait to see him fill out.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh Goody! He's Home... Clark.. as in Clark Gable? He may be a scrapper, but in my experience the scrappers turn into those dreamboats! He is Gorgeous. So glad you decided to bring him home. I know you were a bit torn over it, and you'll be learning about boy time, but OMFrappingG! He is toooooooooo cute! I love the dark ears and nose! Too precious!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Clark Kent, actually :lol: but Clark in general just sounded right.
I'm still nervous out of my mind, but it might just be from lack of sleep! I still can't believe he's in my lap right now. (Just has an oatmeal bath for quilling & poopy mess)
Isn't his face just wonderful?


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, first off being a Comic book fan, love the name Clark. 
And secondly, oh, my, Gods, he is absolutely adorable!
I'm in love with his coloring.
 Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

He is cute. And a beautiful colouring!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious! I love his ears!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lucky you!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I slept for 13 hours, I guess that makes up for not sleeping yesterday :lol: 
In case anyone is on the lookout for name ideas, here's the list my friends and I cam up with in the car (these are only the finalists, many more got shot down... hah)



> Found these in my pocket, by the way... just thought you ought to have them for future reference:
> Clark (Kent)*
> Shel (Silverstein)*
> Colin (Firth)*
> ...


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

and photos :lol: he wasn't in the mood to hold still for much.
Observations:
1. His eyes are a bit buggy when he squirms out of my hand
2. He has rather large man parts
3. he has adorable speckles on his legs and random black quills on his head
4. He turned up his nose at mealies o.o I'm gonna leave on in his food bowl to see if he eats it.









































^Camera being strange








^camera still being strange, this one came out crazy
































^looks really cool in full-size, might use as desktop image.
Link to larger: http://s6.postimage.org/jmkn29ng1/DSC_5284_copy.jpg


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

He is super cute! Makes me want another one already, even though I've only had Zannah for like two and a half months. :lol: Although I can't afford to take care of more than one right now. Anyway, he's just a darling!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

What a "Super" young man. He certainly is alert - and tiny. Mine looks like a chubby little girl compaired to yours! Good luck - they are a comfort to any owner and a blessing.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks guyses.
Clark has convinced someone I met today to adopt a hedgehog :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Clark is very handsome. Sounds like you might be falling in love.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He is adorable! Love those ears.


----------

